# I will not say anything without a lawyer!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Good evening!

If somebody was captured by police, how would he/she demand a lawyer and refuse to talk in Hungarian?
So, I am curious how to say in Hungarian: "I will not say anything without a lawyer!" or "I will not say a word without a lawyer!" or "I don't want to talk to you without a lawyer!". Could anybody please give me an approriate and more natural phrase in Hungarian with that meaning?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zsanna

One possibility: Nem beszélek az ügyvédem nélkül! (But this would be typical for a rich man, who has a lawyer - paying one exactly for these occasions.)
So maybe even better: Nem beszélek ügyvéd nélkül!

But I am a bit perplexed about your mentioning "refuse to talk in Hungarian". In such a case wouldn't he need an interpreter first?


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much! The second phrase is exactly what I need

Regarding "refuse to talk in Hungarian", I meant something else. I may have made a sentence improperly. I wanted to say: "How would he/she say in Hungarian, that he/she demand a lawyer and refuse to talk?".

Again, Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Zsanna

Oh, I see. 
You're welcome.


----------

